# AH Supply 2x36 PC Bright kit question.



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Will it work with ADA's 36w PC ?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I forget what kind of endcaps the ADA bulbs are and what kind come with the AHSupply kits, but if they're different, just get the right endcaps the ADA bulbs will fire up just fine.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Its hard to find those things here in my place.So i want to buy a complete set.
Ah,and i remember that the ADA's bulb got square pin,so any body know what the end caps of ahsupply's bright kit is ?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

AHS bulbs have the pins in a linear array - 4 pins in a straight row.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Awww,so it cant be used with ADA's 36w Bulb


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi zQ

ADA's 36w 8000K NA Lamp is a square pin design like you mentioned. The AHSupply 36w and 55w kits come with straight pin plugs, but their 96w kits come with waterproof square pin connectors, I believe. You can call Kim to confirm this and ask him substitute the straight pin connectors for the square pin ones.

ADA's 36w 8000K bulbs are great! They are advertised as having an extra green spike, but the colors all look natural and great to me. Plus, the plants really pearl too. They are nothing like Coralife's 6700K bulbs which make everything look too green IMO. Coralife's 6700K bulbs have a huge green spike.

Here's a Square Pin to Straight pin Light Bulb Converter that may help. This is an adapter that plugs into a square pin light bulb and converts it to straight pin configuration: http://www.thehobbypalace.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=356

I'm using the 36w 8000K bulbs in a 20" Orbit 2x40w fixture and in a 20" Coralife 1x28w fixture. Both of these fixtures use square pin plugs. Surprisingly, it works in the 28w fixture. It blinks a few times when it first comes on and then it stays on and works fine. There's no blinking issues with the 2x40w Orbit.

I hope this helps.

Left C


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I contacted AH Supply about 1 month ago. They won't sub the straight pin sockets for the square pin sockets 

You could always buy the AH supply kit and then just get some square pin sockets? 
Square Pin sockets


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Can you buy the waterproof square pin sockets from AHSupply? I did one time a few years ago.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you all for replying me ! Im contacting with AH supply/


----------

